# Lachen über 3. Reich Deutschland!



## pecred3 (6 Feb. 2007)

Eine echt herrliche Parodie! Zieht euch die rein da gibts noch mehrere Teile von bspsweise im zoo. einfach mal weitersuchen! 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z_JB9Tu3QMo
ps.:die kenntnis von den namen ist zwar glaub ich für die österreicher unter uns einfacher aber trotzdem lustig!!


----------



## tobi1972 (7 Feb. 2007)

Super Video!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


MG


----------



## Muli (3 Dez. 2007)

Find ich auch spitze gemacht ...


----------



## icks-Tina (4 Dez. 2007)

LOL....krass...gut... Danke


----------



## Essener (1 Feb. 2008)

Über das 3.Reich kann ich wirklich nicht lachen. Comedy darüber geht garnicht.


----------



## hannibal (17 Sep. 2014)

is ja irre:thumbup:


----------



## Max100 (18 Sep. 2014)

Essener schrieb:


> Über das 3.Reich kann ich wirklich nicht lachen. Comedy darüber geht garnicht.




Aber sicher, wo leben wir denn, wenn wir uns das nicht leisten können?


----------

